# Another Code 39 issue for a CDROM & CD R/W



## z_ylekiot (Mar 29, 2007)

I have reviewed the information submitted by Somak_de for a similar problem with a CD R/W (CRX230E). I tried the JohnWill's solution offered in the thread, but it did not appear to implement. No question regarding the registry was asked and I still had my problem.

My situation - Recently, I lost the use of my CDROM (Samsung SC-148C) and CD R/W (Sony CRX230E). They both had been functioning properly prior to this discovery. The Device Manager shows the drives with a yellow exclamation sign and the message, Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39). Both drives are mounted internally.

I am using a Compaq Evo 510, 2.4GHz PC with 256MB of memory. I am also using Windows XP. It has been updated with the latest software patches available. I did remove MSXML 4.0 SP2 since the problem seemed to occur around the time it was installed. Removing it did not resolve the problem. I am also using Nortons Internet Security package supplied by Earthlink.

Will JohnWill's solution work for my particular situation? Do I have to do anything different since I have a CDROM and a CD R/W drive? Is the solution really as simple as cutting JohnWills information (starting at REGEDIT4) and pasting it into a Word document, saving the document to the hard drive as FixCD.Reg and then double clicking the saved FixCD.Reg document?

The Norton Internet Security package I am using forces a scan on any Word or Excel file before it loads and can be used by the user. Will that change how a solution is to be implemented?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That is the exact problem that my little script is designed to fix. Here's a source for the same thing already packaged into a REG file.

Download  CDgone, right click on the downloaded file and choose Extract All, then double]click on *cdgone.reg*


----------



## z_ylekiot (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you, John,

The script you packaged in the REG file worked. I do not know why the other method did not work. Thanks again, z_ylekiot


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, that's a download from another site, it's just simpler than my post to manually generate the same script.


----------



## varaghs (May 28, 2007)

Well It Really Works . Great Work Done...all Bcoz Of U. Thank U Again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

